# Can we use our Motorhome after having a new hip?



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

My wife is in the pipeline for having a new hip. Our van has a large garage and a high double bed sleeping cross-wise with two steps to reach it. She is concerned that after having a new hip, she will be unable to sleep in the van. Does anyone have any experience about this potential problem?
Alan


----------



## Abacist (Jan 27, 2014)

*New Hip*

I had a new hip in March 2013. For 6 weeks I was advised to take it easy and build up the muscles again to support the hip by walking. In no time at all I was able to walk. Took it each day at a time going further each day until I was doing 2/3 miles to my mother's house and then back again.

In September we sold our caravan and bought a motorhome. We don't have your sort of bed but it shouldn't be a problem.

We are just about to set off for a European tour and I have no qualms about my hip.

I have absolutely no residual aches or pains and I have not found anything I can't do now that I did with my own hip. I still climb ladders and do all the DIY on and under the motorhome - just fitted air suspension!

I can honestly say that I can't tell now that I have an artificial hip.

Be confident, take time to recuperate, do what they tell you to do and your wife should be fine. I am aged 62.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Although I have no personal experience (yet...!) I do know several people who have had the op. Those who did the exercises and obeyed the physiotherapist have never looked back - pain gone and just about full mobility. A fisherman friend was back climbing up and down river banks about 10 weeks after his op pain free and catching salmon  

One friend who just sat in the chair and his wife waited on him did not achieve full mobility and still after a long time has a still knee. She should have known better - she was a nurse!!!!

Do the exercises and obey the physio and your wife will not look back. Hopefully she will be pain free ready to enjoy your holiday and MH to the full.

Sue


----------

